# With the Americas running out of IPv4, its official: The Internet is full



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In April, ARIN, the (North) American Registry for Internet Numbers, announced that it had reached "phase 4" of its IPv4 countdown plan, with fewer than 17 million IPv4 addresses remaining. There is no phase 5. APNIC, the Asia-Pacific registry, reached the 17 million (one "/8" or 2^24 IPv4 addresses) threshold three years ago, and the RIPE NCC in Europe less than two years ago. LACNIC, the Latin American and Caribbean registry, reached a similar threshold of a little more than four million remaining IPv4 addresses earlier this week. APNIC and the RIPE NCC will give ISPs and other network operators one last block of 1024 addresses, the rules for LACNIC are similar, and ARIN is tightening the address supply but still allows ISPs to come back for more. Only AfriNIC in Africa is continuing to supply IPv4 addresses as needed to network operators in its service region.


Here


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Starting to see the real-time effects of the changeover....

Need to move to IPv6 highlighted as Microsoft runs out of US address space



> Microsoft has been forced to start using its global stock of IPv4 addresses to keep its Azure cloud service afloat in the U.S., highlighting the growing importance of making the shift to IP version 6.


More


----------

